# Biiiiggg box Vape mail!!



## Mauritz55 (4/8/20)

View attachment 203152












Limelight Wicket bliss Dicodes
MM mods thrill #3
Taifun Box mod Dicodes
BP mods pioneer with DL Kit
Dvarw DL FL 3.5ml
4X Siam mods drip tips
4x Molycel P26A’s
And some Mavaton X Cotton
@Rob Fisher Fisher I thank you Sir! BAZINGANESS!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/20)

Enjoy @Mauritz55!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Mauritz55 (4/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Enjoy @Mauritz55!


Thanks Uncle Rob!!! I don’t know which one to pick up?im confused?how do I vape again??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (4/8/20)

Mauritz55 said:


> View attachment 203139
> View attachment 203140
> View attachment 203141
> View attachment 203142
> ...


Wow now that is vape mail looks great @Mauritz55 like a kid in a toy store enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/8/20)

Who's cotton do you need to fluff around here to acquire these type of packages???? Enjoy @Mauritz55, even I would not know where to start with all those goodies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marcelle Brand (4/8/20)

Now that is some epic vape mail @Mauritz55!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

